

The five “Next Big Things” in open source - rahulchaudhary
http://www.sdtimes.com/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=35058&page=1

======
nikhilgk
For the sanity of anyone who may want to read this, link to the print version:
[http://www.sdtimes.com/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=35058&...](http://www.sdtimes.com/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=35058&page=2&print=true)

~~~
puredemo
They seem to be redirecting that url now. How spammy.

~~~
marquis
You can still click on the 'print' link at the top, formatting is MUCH easier
to read.

This quote sold me on taking a second look at CouchDB:

"CouchDB has taken all that fun away. Things just work, we never have to see
why something’s broken and not worry too much about scaling. This means we
don’t have to hire more people to manage the site, which means we can’t show
the investors and our customers that we are growing rapidly."

~~~
puredemo
That is a pretty classic line. ;)

------
lurchpop
that website is fucking garbage.

